# Adria Twin owners - anyone fitted extra 12v sockets?



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't like the way all the power for the Twin is in the middle of the van for 240v, or right up in the cab for 12v. I suppose at some point, I'll be looking for extra mains sockets at the back near the bed, but for now there's the more pressing problem of at least one extra 12v socket needed. I don't want to run extension cables from the cab right to the back of the van and am looking for a localised solution.

I'm wondering if anyone has had any extra sockets fitted and what it entailed. I know there are various options available, such as tapping into the existing 12v wiring or adding another circuit directly to the leisure battery. I've read previous threads on here, but the specific nature of the Twin layout means I'm looking for options I can picture in my head. 

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have wired a pure sine inverter on the bulkhead, next to the battery. If you do this then you also have 230v available when you are not on hook up. This company have some quality pure sine inverters at a good price.
www.controlsuk.co.uk


----------

